# Java auf USB Stick installieren



## ENTARO (24. Feb 2006)

Hi @all!

Ich hoffe ich bin hier an der richtigen Stelle mit meiner Frage gelandet!
Ich möchte wissen, ob es möglich ist, Java auf einem USB-Stick zu installieren und somit auch Programme starten zu können.
Geht das?

Danke im Vorraus!
ENTARO


----------



## byte (24. Feb 2006)

In Anbetracht der Tatsache, dass "Java installieren" einfach nur bedeutet, das JRE irgendwo hinzukopieren, lautet die Antwort: Ja. Du musst dann halt noch den Pfad richtig setzen. Getestet habe ich es zwar nicht, aber wüsste nicht, was dagegen sprechen sollte, da der Zugriff auf USB Sticks ja transparent abläuft und (unter Windows) wie eine Festplatte gehandelt wird.


----------



## ENTARO (24. Feb 2006)

Erstmal danke für die schnelle Antwort!

Also müsste es für Linux auch laufen?


----------



## AlArenal (24. Feb 2006)

ENTARO hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Erstmal danke für die schnelle Antwort!
> 
> Also müsste es für Linux auch laufen?



Mit der entsprechenden Linux-Version des JRE - ja. Die java.exe der Windows-Version kannste ja ebenso schlecht benutzen, wie die DLLs


----------



## ENTARO (24. Feb 2006)

Ja, das ist wohl klar 
Dann werd ich mal so eine Version suchen.
THX, ich melde mich!

//edit:
Ok, ihr habt übung darin :wink:
Kennt jemand einen pssenden Link?


----------



## L-ectron-X (24. Feb 2006)

JRE-Download:
http://www.java.com/de/download/manual.jsp


----------



## ENTARO (24. Feb 2006)

So, jetzt hab ich eine JRE auf dem Stick, dankeschön.
Wie bzw. wo muss ich nun die Pfade angeben?

//edit:
Wenn ich ein Java Programm ausführe kommt der Fehler:
Exception in thread "main" java.lang.NoClassDefFoundError: xxx "


----------



## L-ectron-X (24. Feb 2006)

Unter Windows hätte ich gesagt, schreib dir eine Batchdatei, die auf das JRE auf dem Stick verweist und das Programm startet.
Unter Linux gibts sicher etwas Vergleichbares.


----------



## AlArenal (24. Feb 2006)

Ja, ein Shell-Skript...


----------



## ENTARO (24. Feb 2006)

Jo, das ist schon klar mit dem Script, nur weis ich nicht wie ich den Pfad herausfinde :cry:


----------



## AlArenal (24. Feb 2006)

ENTARO hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Jo, das ist schon klar mit dem Script, nur weis ich nicht wie ich den Pfad herausfinde :cry:



So einfach gar nicht, weil du ja vorher nicht wissen kannst unter welchem Laufwerksbichstaben oder Pfad der Stick ins Dateisystem eingehängt wird.  Musst du ggf. jedes Mal von Hand machen, wenn du das Ding ständig an unterschiedlichen Karren benötigst.


----------



## ENTARO (24. Feb 2006)

Oder hoffen, dass ich immer sda1 erwische 
Wie geht das dann mit dem Pfad genau?


----------



## L-ectron-X (24. Feb 2006)

Unter Windows könnte eine Batchdatei so aussehen:

```
@echo off 

rem Bitte den Pfad zur JRE anpassen! 
set JRE=\jre1.5.0\bin 

rem Start einer jar-Datei 
start %JRE%\javaw.exe -jar DeinProgramm.jar 

rem Start einer class-Datei 
rem start %JRE%\javaw.exe DeinProgramm
```
Die Batchdatei und das Java-Programm in diesem Beispiel liegen im Wurzelverzeichnis.
Wenn der Pfad einmal gesetzt ist, ist er so lange gültig, bis er gelöscht wird, oder der Rechner heruntergefahren wird.
Es genügt also, den Pfad einmal pro Sitzung zu setzen, um dann beliebige Java-Programme mit der JREvom Stick zu starten.


----------



## ENTARO (27. Feb 2006)

Danke für die Hilfe,
aber wie könnte man diesen Pfad für Linux anpassen?


----------



## RicoSoft (27. Feb 2006)

ich denke, es reicht normalerweise, wenn du einfach die richtige java executable aufrufst. aber den classpath musst du noch anpassen (set classpath=...; export classpath oder so ähnlich)


----------



## ENTARO (27. Feb 2006)

Ich glaube, ich habs hingekriegt. Nur bekomme ich folgenden Fehler:
Cannot execute binary File :cry:


----------



## AlArenal (27. Feb 2006)

Und das nennst du dann "hingekriegt"? 

Ist die Java-Version mit dem Linux kompatibel?


----------



## ENTARO (27. Feb 2006)

Ja, teilweise 
Ich habe aber den Fehler vermutlich gefunden. Ich habe eine .java Datei und es scheinen nur .jar Files zu laufen. Ich muss also umkonvertieren, aber der JCreator kann das wohl nicht so recht...oder ich kanns nicht ???:L


----------



## RicoSoft (27. Feb 2006)

also: du kompilierst ja dein programm irgendwo in eine .class-datei. und diese rufst du dann auf, nicht mit einem doppelklick, sondern zum beispiel mit "java MyClass". und das funktioniert eigentlich problemlos, wenn dein classpath den Eintrag "." enthält. auf java kannst du direkt verweisen, mit relativen links, da musst du nichts am path ändern, wir machen das auch so.


----------



## ENTARO (27. Feb 2006)

Ich muss aber eine .jar Datei erstellen.


----------



## RicoSoft (27. Feb 2006)

ja, dazu gibt es einige tutorials von sun oder auch wiklet.javacore.de/index.php/Jar_-_Erstellen_einer_ausf%FChrbaren_Jar-Datei


----------



## ENTARO (28. Feb 2006)

Danke, das hat geklappt.
Nun stehe ich aber vor dem Problem, dass mein jdk mit dem auf einer Linuxmaschine nicht kompatibel ist. D.h., ich muss auf meinem Rechner die Version 1.5.0 ohne Updates installieren. Wo finde ich diese, denn wenn man danach googelt, krigt man nur die neueste Version :cry: 

Ich bekomme folgenden Fehler:

Exception in Thread "main" java.lang.UnsupportedClassVersionError: Bad version number in .class file.


----------



## L-ectron-X (28. Feb 2006)

Sämtliche Java 1.5-Versionen sind untereinander kompatibel. Es gibt nur Probleme mit der Abwärtskompatibilität.
Eine mit einer 1.5er-Version kompilierte Bytecode-Datei wird auf einer JRE unter 1.5 niemals laufen.


----------



## RicoSoft (28. Feb 2006)

du versuchst das mit einer alten java-version zu starten. gib mal "java -version" ein, dann siehst du n.die versio


----------



## ENTARO (1. Mrz 2006)

Auf der Linux Maschine habe ich j2re 1.5.0-beta-b32c und auf meinem Rechner habe ich das jdk 1.6.0 installiert (Windows). Da es auf der Linux Maschine aus techn. Gründen nicht möglich ist eine neue Version zu installieren,
stehe ich nun vor dem Problem, dass mir die Hände gebunden sind, wenn ich nicht diese alte Version irgendwo zum download finde :cry:


----------



## L-ectron-X (1. Mrz 2006)

Kappier ich nicht...
Installiere doch auf deiner Windows-Kiste das SDK 1.5. Die Version 1.6 ist doch sowieso noch beta.
Kompiliere dann den Code mit der 1.5er Version, dann sollte das Programm auch auf dem Linux-Rechner laufen.


----------



## lin (1. Mrz 2006)

oder such dir im Internet n jar file das version <= 1.5 hat, wenn dus nur mal Testen willst..


----------

